# What do you think of alpine milk?



## Our7Wonders (May 18, 2011)

I have nubians and LOVE their milk.  I've been offered an alpine doeling for a very good price.  Nubians are supposedly higher butterfat - so those of you that have compared both, is it a huge taste difference?

We're rather picky when it comes to milk.  My family wants goat milk that tastes like it came from a cow - if only cows needed less space and pooped berries!  But then I'd miss my goats personalities.


----------



## julieq (May 18, 2011)

We have friends who raise Alpines and love their milk.  We had some at one time, but found their milk not to be to our liking as a family.  We very much prefer higher butterfat milk that Nubians or ND/mini's give!  To each his own.


----------



## freemotion (May 18, 2011)

Would your family really drink all the milk from three goats?  I'm thinking that if they don't like the milk from the Alpine, well, time to make cheese!


----------



## Our7Wonders (May 18, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Would your family really drink all the milk from three goats?  I'm thinking that if they don't like the milk from the Alpine, well, time to make cheese!


I think three would be prefect.  I've got two in milk and that gives us and my two bottle babies (buckling and a lamb) along with a nursing doeling enough milk to drink.  But not enough to do any cheese making.  

My doe, Ariel, is going to have to go.  I love her, she's very people friendly and loving - but she's just too loud.  It bums me out, but with neighbors fairly close by she's just not going to work out here.

I've done a little reading up and I don't think an alpine would be a good fit here either.  They can be rather pushy and loud as well.  I'm on the lookout for a nice mellow nubian doe.  My other doe is not nearly the people goat that Ariel is - not shy, just doesn't seek out the attention that Ariel does,  but she's very quiet unless yelling for her baby.  Her doeling hardly ever makes any noise either.  I so wish Ariel were more like her!

I might look for a lamancha as well - if I can get past the no ear thing.


----------



## Roll farms (May 19, 2011)

*coughOberhaslicough*


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> *coughOberhaslicough*


What she said.  Seriously!!   They are AWESOME!  Calmest, sweetest, quietest goats you'll ever meet. And I have read their milk most closely matches cow milk.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (May 19, 2011)

I love my 'Manchies. They're very quiet, friendly without being pushy, and make milk that doesn't taste "goaty" at all. Kinda tastes like 2% cow's milk to me....not too thick, not too thin.

I have 2 girls who are great producers and I can't wait to breed their daughters this season and see how much milk I'll have. I better be thirsty!


----------



## freemotion (May 19, 2011)

My Alpine and her half La Mancha daughter have tiny little voices.  My Nubian crosses are LOUD and moo like cows and I LOVE them!  The La Manchas....I resisted getting the buck because of the ears but the personalities and quietness and milk producing capacity made it worth it, and the ears look cute to you pretty quickly.  Mostly because the goats are so sweet.

I would love to have a *coughOberhaslicough* !!!


----------



## poorboys (May 19, 2011)

I PREFER THE NUBIAN MILK, I HAD MY NEICE'S ALPINES HERE DURING BREDDING SEASON AND THEIR IS QUITE A DIFFERENCE IN THE TASTE,


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 19, 2011)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I would love to have a *coughOberhaslicough* !!!


I have a buck for sale, and I will probably sell my doe kid sometime in the near future.


----------



## freemotion (May 19, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop it!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly (May 19, 2011)

I had read that Toggenburgs could have strong milk, but ours is very much like bought milk, but more cream (we tend to buy half fat milk)


----------



## ksalvagno (May 19, 2011)

I had an Alpine and her milk was just fine. She was in milk for 2 years and hers was the only milk we drank for the longest time. Not quite as high in butterfat but it didn't bother me a bit. The only reason we sold her was because we realized we didn't need that much milk and didn't want full size goats any more.


----------



## Chirpy (May 19, 2011)

I have both Alpine and Nubian and have milked both for the last couple of years.  Yes, I can tell a difference in their milk... I'd call the Nubian 'whole' milk and the Alpine '2%' milk.    My family likes the taste of both.  Generally I mix them together every day anyway.


----------



## PattySh (May 19, 2011)

I think that alpines milk is close to what  many people would consider  "storebought" in taste. Nubian and NubianXs have sweeter milk and it has more cream on top which many people today are not used to. I have an  alpine and oberhasli/alpines and a nubian and nubianX currently milking. We are combining the milk machine milking right now and it's very good. I might hand milk the Nubian to make icecream because the milk is creamier. My alpine/Oberhaslis also have a good cream layer. I think also it is the water and feed that goats (and cows) receive that affects the way the milk tastes. Lots of fresh water, good food (some browse makes for iffy tasting milk), fresh air etc.


----------



## DKRabbitry (May 20, 2011)

I haven't had much experience, but I LOVE lamancha milk.  We just got a 75% Alpine, 25% Lamancha doe, and her milk is good, but it is kinda bland compared to my purebred Lamancha doe whose milk has a much sweeter taste.  Could very well be diet too, I JUST got the AlpineX soooo... we will see


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (May 20, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3... I love my obies... Quiet, sweet, and their milk is amazing!


----------



## lgdnevada (May 24, 2011)

Hi this is my very first post on this board but must say I have an Alpine doe and loved the milk, rich and creamy, it really helped my ailing elderly mom for awhile in her descent into Alzheimer's, it perked her up put some weight on her too.  Just my input there....it was great.


----------



## Ariel301 (May 24, 2011)

I can't tell a lot of difference between my neighbor's Alpine milk and my LaManchas. My girls used to be on milk test, and the report said they were producing 6% butterfat, which is higher than the Alpines' milk. Both taste nice to me. 

We had a Nubian for a while and couldn't stand how loud she was either. For the most part, the LaManchas have been extremely quiet, we did have two does that screamed (mother and daughter) but we got rid of them. We have one now that is rather vocal, but she has such a quiet voice we don't hear her from the house. The Alpine doeling we have likes to talk, but she isn't loud like a Nubian.


----------

